# Double filter or non-standard filter papers for pourover



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Anyone tried double filtering (preferably with two different types of filter paper)? Anyone tried non-standard filter papers with a tighter lattice/weave whatever so it traps more oils/particulates?

A cafe I recently attended told me they get their filter papers for kalita wave from a near by university and they are thicker/coarser than the standard papers and are able to remove more oils/particulates.

I tried this morning to filter my pourover brew through a second paper (non-hario) and actually found less oily/precipitate on the surface as well as a clearer/cleaner feel. Wondering if this reduces the brew colloid and thus enhances flavour. The best example of too much brew colloid is a french press brew where oils and fines are suspended in the brew, adding to mouthfeel and body but significantly subtracting from flavour.

Anyone? No?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Using thicker filter papers will result in more fines and olds (brew colloids) being removed from the brew. Chemex papers are much thicker than V60 for example and, as a result, filter out more brew colloids resulting in a cleaner tasting cup. Balance between flavour clarity and mouthfeel/body is affected by the amount of brew colloids present and the degree of extraction yield.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Using thicker filter papers will result in more fines and olds (brew colloids) being removed from the brew. Chemex papers are much thicker than V60 for example and, as a result, filter out more brew colloids resulting in a cleaner tasting cup. Balance between flavour clarity and mouthfeel/body is affected by the amount of brew colloids present and the degree of extraction yield.


I'm combining a suitable degree of agitation with the newest hip and trendy "turbulent wiggle" to my pourover technique to increase extraction yield but I'm interested in this whole filter paper debacle as the brews from the aforementioned cafe were just super super clean (albeit using some ludicrously expensive HB Yellow Pacamara) and I think that suits my palate a lot. The oily particulates that form the brew colloid have no place in my brews!

Will try to steal a few chemex papers, thanks for the info systemic


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> The oily particulates that form the brew colloid have no place in my brews!


Am going the other way at the moment when brewing syphon. The oils provide a lovely depth and mouthfeel.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Am going the other way at the moment when brewing syphon. The oils provide a lovely depth and mouthfeel.


Are you able to capture the aroma and brighter (acidity) parts with syphon? I ways thought it tended to focus on the base notes more. A pourover is never going to have a significant quantity of brew colloid due to the nature of the papers but I'm just interested in removing even more stuff!


----------

